# would any one be willing to help me with a getting a new tank to my house



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I found a used 125g complete setup for a good price but will need help moving it. I have a truck.
If I get it.(the guy is holding it for me). I will need to move it from McKinney, TX 75070 off of co152 rd and alma to where I live plano 75023 springcreek and alma in to my bed room. 

so all that needs to be done is get it out of one house load on to truck, off of truck and set it up in my bed room.(just stand in to my bed room, then tank, then canopy, and I can do the rest.)..
:clap2: is any one willing to help, then I will just need 2 extra people, one at each corner.
so far i just have me and the other guy who owns the 125.

only down side is if I do get it, I think my parents might make me sell my 55g :sad:

is getting the 125 worth it, if it might me that it could be the only tank?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I won't be any help in getting it to your house, but I love the 125g size. I've had one about 7 yrs. now. It's a beautiful show piece size. It's got enough room to be able to have a decent scape, front to back. I'd say it's worth it. I'm gonna be changing my out for a rimless tank. I'm nervous about missing my 125g.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Joey,
I'd be willing to help you move it by offering manpower of lifting and moving it. Now compensation for my services may be little steep but usually most people have no problems with meeting my compensation demands. All I ask for is dinner in return. 3 for $2 with extra $0.99 chicken borroito at Taco Bell covers it. Place of dinner may be negotiated but I'll have to consult with my attorney prior and get an agreement drafted up in changing the dinner compensation.

Anytime after 5 on Wed - Friday is what I have available this week to help you. I have been reading too much of www.dontevenreply.com .

Regards,

Robert B


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Joey,
> I'd be willing to help you move it by offering manpower of lifting and moving it. Now compensation for my services may be little steep but usually most people have no problems with meeting my compensation demands. All I ask for is dinner in return. 3 for $2 with extra $0.99 chicken borroito at Taco Bell covers it. Place of dinner may be negotiated but I'll have to consult with my attorney prior and get an agreement drafted up in changing the dinner compensation.
> 
> Anytime after 5 on Wed - Friday is what I have available this week to help you. I have been reading too much of www.dontevenreply.com .
> ...


okay I talked to my attorney(s) and they told me they back grounded checked you and you are good to go and have the man power.but also said if you drop the tank I can take you to peoples court, and do mean things(play on words, being sarcastic he is super sweet. but yes will bark at people he does know.( yes this dog looks so mean,crazy, and human and dog hungry right.(sarcastium - play on words. stupid mike - Mike-al? vick, and all the others who miss treat american/staffordshire/staffordshire bull terriers and use them for dog fighting)my dog is asking why does American hate us, and sterotype us is it because my breed are American terriost I mean Terrier master. 















<-------- how that for being crazy mean HA HA

okay now back to Aquarium talk. what would be some good fish for this tank, and what type of lay out should I plan for it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the dog! He reminds me of my doberman Tess. She is a marshmallow! Hope your move goes well!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Love the dog! He reminds me of my doberman Tess. She is a marshmallow! Hope your move goes well!


Thanks, a doberman cool.......... I've always loved the bigger breed dogs and they love me too.
but the poms,pugs,etc etc all ways nipped and barked at me. my dog is a calm happy dog, and plays with my nephew(in the photo) really nice.. how is your house remodeling going?

I would love for a meeting to happen.
I've met snowball(duc) and know him for a while. I've met digital_gods(robert), and I've met northtexasfos.guy(tyler) I would love to me all the others.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay I hit a snag, I didn't even think about. lighting how much would lighting be for a tank this size. would putting the 2- 96w power compacts bulbs one one side, and then 2-96w power compact bulbs on the other side work. or would that be to little light. I want high tech in this tank... or possible HM I saw some 250MH bulbs for $20.00 each used that where 6,700k but that still means reflectors and ballasts.  

maybe I need to rethink about getting the 125g. 

texgal how much did that light cost that nikolay built for you if you don't mind me asking. you can pm me so no one else knows.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> pm sent.


received, and PM sent back to you.:wave: Thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

well I got it, with lots of stuff, some big rocks, power heads, heaters, fake plants, power filters, etc... big thanks goes out to digital gods(Robert) to go from cleburne(spelling?) to irving for work then come to plano, then to go to mckinney and help me get this tank and clean it out, thanks goes out to him a second for helping to clean it, and staying till 11am and saying no big deal to drive from plano to cleburne. which is a hour and 15 min drive. 

digital gods(Robert) goes out of his way to help members. he will be a great member for DFWAPC ! 

oh my and my DOG toby(photo above) lots his new dog house HA HA. wish I would of tooking a photo but couldn't find the camera at the time. I had one of the doors open on the stand and he went in to and laid down. finely I found a way for my dog to not get start and stay in my room.

oh hey Robert. Toby is a great guard dog right, good old mean pit ant he(being sarcastic)... he saw Robert, barked a few times then ran off. the pit(American,staffordshire,staffordshire bull) terriers are great dogs, if given good homes, good care, and lots of love.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words Joey. You need to post a photo to show what your new display tank will be. 

It was very interesting in trying to get this glass coffin into his bedroom. We managed to get it by the tight corners and got it in. I can't wait to see it green with life.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

wow, I can see the floor now!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> wow, I can see the floor now!


:argue: you could see the floor before that photo you just didn't have your glasses on and it was messy.ound: think I might solve my lighting issuse and get tax gal light.


----------

